# Theresa May



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

January:










After talking to Grenfell victims:


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

I imagine its been one of the most stressful periods of her life. I couldnt do it. (nor would I want to though!)


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Reminds me of the final days of Gordon Brown's premiership.

Well, May has brought it on herself. I have absolutely no sympathy for her.
I thought Thatcher was bad until May appeared on the scene. At least Thatcher was competent.

In case anyone thinks I'm being cruel and uncaring I'll say this.

She's shown me no support and has allowed ex pats and EU citizens in the UK worry over their future, not forgetting pensioners and young children and foxes. Why should I spare any thought for her?

I'll rejoice and celebrate in style the day she finally resigns or is replaced.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Her days are numbered.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

KittenKong said:


> Reminds me of the final days of Gordon Brown's premiership.
> 
> Well, May has brought it on herself. I have absolutely no sympathy for her.
> I thought Thatcher was bad until May appeared on the scene. At least Thatcher was competent.
> ...


And what do you think will change?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Poor woman has had so many things to deal with since becoming PM. As if Brexit wasn't going to be hard enough.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

She did bring most of it on herself though. Hubris is always punished.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

KittenKong said:


> replaced.


But by whom? Whom would you prefer?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

rona said:


> Poor woman has had so many things to deal with since becoming PM. As if Brexit wasn't going to be hard enough.


And practically blamed by some for the fire in Kensington.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I certainly have no sympathy for her, surely she didn't think the job was a breeze. Thousands in this country live a life of stress brought on by her government.*
*Karma is a lovely thing.*


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Calvine said:


> And practically blamed by some for the fire in Kensington.


I personally wouldn't go that far but all the election and Brexit stuff, yeah.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

KittenKong said:


> At least Thatcher was competent.


She was, but thousands did not think or say so at the time.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

All the cruelty & suffering Theresa May has imposed on people, the massive cuts to our emergency services & the overseeing of the demolition of our NHS, the destruction of our environment & the renewables industry, the badger cull, getting into bed with an even more extreme bunch of extremists & jeopardising peace in NI - putting party before country - as per. I feel so sorry for her:Wideyed.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

As her own ex-Chancellor said, "she's a dead woman walking.......".

What is the bet we'll see old Boris at #10 and another election by the end of the year.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

JANICE199 said:


> *I certainly have no sympathy for her, surely she didn't think the job was a breeze. Thousands in this country live a life of stress brought on by her government.*
> *Karma is a lovely thing.*


What's with the purple text, is it a substitute for your crayons?



Mirandashell said:


> I personally wouldn't go that far but all the election and Brexit stuff, yeah.


What's to blame on Brexit? We're what, two days into negotiations? Let's see what actually happens.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

labradrk said:


> As her own ex-Chancellor said, "she's a dead woman walking.......".
> 
> What is the bet we'll see old Boris at #10 and another election by the end of the year.


Did you hear his car crash interview with Eddie Mair yesterday? Surely no one thinks this mendacious twit is PM material

Imagine if this was Diane Abbot?

umm...er...mumble..bumble....ummm...errr


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm sure there are also pictures taken within seconds of the bottom one that show a completely different expression.

Selective


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Elles said:


> January:
> 
> View attachment 315670
> 
> ...


She does actually use that expression a lot elles it's not the first time I've seen it


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> surely she didn't think the job was a breeze.


I'm sure she didn't...she looks totally exhausted and worn out in the second photo.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

MilleD said:


> And what do you think will change?


By someone who isn't putting reducing immigration in preference to sacrificing the single market. They are a few in the Tory party who disagree with May's Brexit plans.
Anna Soubry as an example.

This assumes we must endure a Tory government.



Calvine said:


> She was, but thousands did not think or say so at the time.


Myself included but on reflection, compared to May she certainly was! At least we knew what Thatcher stood for love of loath her.

May changes her mind to suit furthering her career. She became as extreme as Farage, Trump, Le Pen and Wilders.

Thank God she didn't get the landslide she demanded.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't think anyone will want to challenge her leadership while Brexit talks are going on, but as soon as they are over, she'll be gone in weeks.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

The difference a haircut can make.

And harsh lighting of course.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Calvine said:


> And practically blamed by some for the fire in Kensington.


She seems to be the only one taking any responsibility for this and has apologies, unlike the local council who made all the decisions and left the victims alone



Happy Paws said:


> I don't think anyone will want to challenge her leadership while Brexit talks are going on, but as soon as they are over, she'll be gone in weeks.


This is what I'm hoping will happen. The politicians need to back her in the Brexit negotiations unless they truly disagree with what is happening. These parties that are saying they will disagree just to punish and oust her are potentially going to harm this country for many years to come and are not interested in the good of the electorate


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

As you know I'm no fan of hers and never will be but I refuse to gloat or take pleasure from someone else's stress and possible downfall. I disliked Gordon Brown with a vengeance but I still cried when I saw that broken man leaving Downing Street holding hands with his wife and children. What will be will be, she will either pull back from this and limp on or she will be ousted but be careful what you wish for as you never know who will take her place.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Dr Pepper said:


> What's with the purple text, is it a substitute for your crayons?
> 
> *Well that was very mature of you...NOT!*
> *I have been using this colour text since i joined this forum, coloured text is there for a reason.:Mooning*


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

rona said:


> This is what I'm hoping will happen. The politicians need to back her in the Brexit negotiations unless they truly disagree with what is happening. These parties that are saying they will disagree just to punish and oust her are potentially going to harm this country for many years to come and are not interested in the good of the electorate


I disagree. Many are very concerned about May's hard Brexit plans, even many who voted leave. May losing her parliamentary majority is clear evidence of this, seeing she called it a, "Brexit election" where, up to the exit poll she was predicted to win a huge landslide.

Since her position has been significantly weakened one or two in her cabinet, notably Philip Hammond, have become vocal in their differences of opinion. I don't think it's anything to do with "punishing" May. I genuinely believe many were terrified of her and rocking the boat in fear of losing their cabinet positions.

This is before thinking of other political parties.

May could, of course, choose to abandon the ending of free movement and get a trade deal which allows access to the single market, a method like Norway and Switzerland. Many hoped she would do, but so far intends to press ahead with her original plans to focus on immigration reduction regardless of the cost to the economy.

As Philip Hammond rightly said, people didn't vote Brexit to make themselves poorer.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Well that was very mature of you...NOT!*
> *I have been using this colour text since i joined this forum, coloured text is there for a reason.:Mooning*


And there was I believing you were related to LeashedForLife.

You're not, are you?:Nailbiting


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Zaros said:


> And there was I believing you were related to LeashedForLife.
> 
> You're not, are you?:Nailbiting


*Nah, plus, i was here first.  9 years now *


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Nah, plus, i was here first.  9 years now *


9 years, you say. And what sin, I wonder, originally brought you here?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

KittenKong said:


> By someone who isn't putting reducing immigration in preference to sacrificing the single market. They are a few in the Tory party who disagree with May's Brexit plans.
> Anna Soubry as an example.
> 
> This assumes we must endure a Tory government.
> ...


With luck anna sourbry will lose her seat next time,she only hung on by by a whisper to labour this time with an 800 majority


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

While I hate what the conservatives have done, it was the previous PM who started a lot of the issues we have now, yes TM could of done a turn around and made a lot of things better, but maybe it isn't that simple. 
Anyway, she is only human at the end of the day and I feel sorry for her as a human for having to deal with so much stress. 
Stress is horrible and when it continues and continues with no end in sight, it is a horrible thing to have to deal with, I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. 
I hope for her sake she steps down, for her own health.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> As you know I'm no fan of hers and never will be but I refuse to gloat or take pleasure from someone else's stress and possible downfall. I disliked Gordon Brown with a vengeance but I still cried when I saw that broken man leaving Downing Street holding hands with his wife and children. What will be will be, she will either pull back from this and limp on or she will be ousted but be careful what you wish for as you never know who will take her place.


Hear, hear!!

I have no sympathy for May, but, despite her mistakes, U turns and downright misreading of situations such as the Grenfell tragedy, and the General election itself, I do have a lot of _empathy_ for the woman, just as I did for Gordon Brown. They're just as human as the rest of us. They still f**k up. OK, so when they do, they f up the whole country, but that just means there's even more pressure on them to get it right.

Running the country must be a damned hard job - certainly not one that I would like - but even by PM standards, May is having a bl00dy rough time of it.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> As you know I'm no fan of hers and never will be but I refuse to gloat or take pleasure from someone else's stress and possible downfall. I disliked Gordon Brown with a vengeance but I still cried when I saw that broken man leaving Downing Street holding hands with his wife and children. What will be will be, she will either pull back from this and limp on or she will be ousted but be careful what you wish for as you never know who will take her place.





LinznMilly said:


> Hear, hear!!
> 
> I have no sympathy for May, but, despite her mistakes, U turns and downright misreading of situations such as the Grenfell tragedy, and the General election itself, I do have a lot of _empathy_ for the woman, just as I did for Gordon Brown. They're just as human as the rest of us. They still f**k up. OK, so when they do, they f up the whole country, but that just means there's even more pressure on them to get it right.
> 
> Running the country must be a damned hard job - certainly not one that I would like - but even by PM standards, May is having a bl00dy rough time of it.


Imagine yourselves green blobbed.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

rona said:


> She seems to be the only one taking any responsibility for this and has apologies, unlike the local council who made all the decisions and left the victims alone


Partly agree with you but when in the top position, "the buck stops here" is true. However you also have society where the push towards material gain has become the goal in life, the me me me instead of we which the UK has been heading towards more and more. That comes from the top level as well.



> This is what I'm hoping will happen. The politicians need to back her in the Brexit negotiations unless they truly disagree with what is happening. These parties that are saying they will disagree just to punish and oust her are potentially going to harm this country for many years to come and are not interested in the good of the electorate


People still haven't defined clearly what brexit actually means. If they were interested in the good of the electorate we wouldn't be leaving.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> Imagine yourselves green blobbed.


You, too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2017)

rona said:


> Poor woman has had so many things to deal with since becoming PM. As if Brexit wasn't going to be hard enough.


It is all too much for her and she can´t cope with it all. But when a PM can´t cope, the only solution is to quit, as otherwise the whole nation suffers.



Happy Paws said:


> I don't think anyone will want to challenge her leadership while Brexit talks are going on, but as soon as they are over, she'll be gone in weeks.


Unfortunately negotiations will last years. Can you really afford incompetent PM that long?



Animallover26 said:


> While I hate what the conservatives have done, it was the previous PM who started a lot of the issues we have now, yes TM could of done a turn around and made a lot of things better, but maybe it isn't that simple. Anyway, she is only human at the end of the day and I feel sorry for her as a human for having to deal with so much stress. Stress is horrible and when it continues and continues with no end in sight, it is a horrible thing to have to deal with, I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.
> I hope for her sake she steps down, for her own health.


I too do, as this is too much for her. She should know better too.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

She's looked very much a woman in control today, even under heavy questioning from MPs


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

MrsZee said:


> It is all too much for her and she can´t cope with it all. But when a PM can´t cope, the only solution is to quit, as otherwise the whole nation suffers.


To be fair, and yes I realise she put herself forward for the job, but it's not been your usual start for a PM. Certainly no honeymoon period rather straight into the frying pan, then that ill advised election jumped her into the fire. Top that with terrorist attacks and a massive fire and I don't think any politician would be fairing well just now. Mr Corbyn, presuming he's not shedding crocodile tears when he meets victims, would be a quivering wreck. And credit where it's due instead of it all "being about me" she's got on and made sure the Grenfell victims are rehoused and identified all (presuming all) the other tower blocks with the same cladding.

I think, just maybe, in a few years when we look back at the past months it might be acknowledged she didn't do such a bad job after all.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

rona said:


> She's looked very much a woman in control today, even under heavy questioning from MPs


Obviously and lot stronger woman then the poor excuse of a man she stands in the shoes off!
Given the chance she will I think step up to the plate and do the job.
But people are so against her and want to blame her for everything! So unfair!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2017)

Dr Pepper said:


> To be fair, and yes I realise she put herself forward for the job, but it's not been your usual start for a PM. Certainly no honeymoon period rather straight into the frying pan, then that I'll advised election jumped her into the fire. Top that with terrorist attacks and a massive fire and I don't think any politician would be fairing well just now. Mr Corbyn, presuming he's not shedding crocodile tears when he meets victims, would be a quivering wreck by now. And credit where it's due instead of it all "being about me" she's got on and made sure the Grenfell victims are rehoused and identified all (presuming all) the other tower blocks with the same cladding.
> 
> I think, just maybe, in a few years when we look back at the past months it might be acknowledged she didn't do such a bad job after all.


Do you really think that? TM chose to become an PM and claimed she is "strong and stable" as her slogan She chose to have a General Election breaking her promise. She chose to not to meet people at the fire, but instead to spend more time with Tory donators party. Of course she could have chosen not to rehouse the Grenfell victims, but I guess even she thought that that was not an option. She has also chosen to way to deal with Brexit. (Hard Brexit, no deal is ok).

So to conclude I don´t think anyone could have done a worse job. All her decisions are just bad and show poor judgement.

On the other hand, Corbyn is fairing pretty well, as he has not lied, he has been there with people and for the people and his judgment is pretty good.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

All things must pass.

And so too, the Tory party.

_'You're going to reap just what you sow'_


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

MrsZee said:


> Do you really think that? TM chose to become an PM and claimed she is "strong and stable" as her slogan She chose to have a General Election breaking her promise. She chose to not to meet people at the fire, but instead to spend more time with Tory donators party. Of course she could have chosen not to rehouse the Grenfell victims, but I guess even she thought that that was not an option. She has also chosen to way to deal with Brexit. (Hard Brexit, no deal is ok).
> 
> So to conclude I don´t think anyone could have done a worse job. All her decisions are just bad and show poor judgement.
> 
> On the other hand, Corbyn is fairing pretty well, as he has not lied, he has been there with people and for the people and his judgment is pretty good.


I've said it before, I think she is just really rubbish at public speaking and as such doesn't come across well. Mr Corbyn does have the luxury of not having to deal with the fall out of terrorist and fires and as such has the free time to spend with victims etc.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2017)

Dr Pepper said:


> I've said it before, I think she is just really rubbish at public speaking and as such doesn't come across well. Mr Corbyn does have the luxury of not having to deal with the fall out of terrorist and fires and as such has the free time to spend with victims etc.


It is not about the what TM says, it is about what she does. That is just poor and inadequate. TM is not deaing with terrorists in person either. She just makes friends with them. (Saudis).


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

MrsZee said:


> TM is not deaing with terrorists in person either. She just makes friends with them. (Saudis).


And Mr Corbyn's record is.......


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2017)

Dr Pepper said:


> And Mr Corbyn's record is.......


Being consistent and honest, pro people.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

MrsZee said:


> Being consistent and honest, pro people.


Ahh, sorry, I was referring to his terrorist sympathies and connections.

I agree, he does/was (he's going down in my expectations, I used to like him until a few weeks ago) come across better than Mrs May. But he also doesn't have to actually do anything.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been hovering over this for some time, I'm going to say it even though I know it will upset some 


Dr Pepper said:


> And Mr Corbyn's record is.......


Appealing to the lowest common denominator :Shamefullyembarrased

It's just what instantly came into my head when I saw the question


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> I've been hovering over this for some time, I'm going to say it even though I know it will upset some
> 
> Appealing to the lowest common denominator :Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> It's just what instantly came into my head when I saw the question


I have to say I agree with this. His manifesto was to give everything to those who would vote for him basically and probably secure in the knowledge that he wouldn't win the election and have to actually do what he said and find the money from somewhere.

Puts on tin hat and prepares for fallout


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

N


Dr Pepper said:


> And Mr Corbyn's record is.......





Siskin said:


> I have to say I agree with this. His manifesto was to give everything to those who would vote for him basically and probably secure in the knowledge that he wouldn't win the election and have to actually do what he said and find the money from somewhere.
> 
> Puts on tin hat and prepares for fallout


Well! If you have a supply of tin hats may I have one please, as I totally agree with you ​


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2017)

rona said:


> I've been hovering over this for some time, I'm going to say it even though I know it will upset some  Appealing to the lowest common denominator :Shamefullyembarrased
> It's just what instantly came into my head when I saw the question


And what is that then? The lowest common denominator? You can´t mean people, or mabe you can? Or poor people? But I´m guessin now, as I have no idea what is the lowest common denominator?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MrsZee said:


> And what is that then? The lowest common denominator? You can´t mean people, or mabe you can? Or poor people? But I´m guessin now, as I have no idea what is the lowest common deminator?


We did it in maths when I was at school, which would be the same time as rona

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lowest_common_denominator


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I just love the ignorance of some on this thread. You have the world wide web at your fingertips, and still haven't learnt a thing. lmao*


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2017)

Siskin said:


> I have to say I agree with this. His manifesto was to give everything to those who would vote for him basically and probably secure in the knowledge that he wouldn't win the election and have to actually do what he said and find the money from somewhere. Puts on tin hat and prepares for fallout


Are you saying that things most rich EU nations take for granted, like health and safety regulations, social security, good school and public health system, are "tin hats" for the British? Why? Don´t you deserve the same or is there something different in Britain that makes you deserve less? I just don´t understand this. Why should you settle down for so much less than we? Surely you are as smart and able as e.g Germans, Swedes or Finns?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

rona said:


> Appealing to the lowest common denominator


So the people who voted for Mr Corbyn have been reduced to little more than vulgar fractions have they.

I believe that sums up everything I needed to know about the 'I'm alright Union Jack mentality' that I always believed existed.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Siskin said:


> I have to say I agree with this. His manifesto was to give everything to those who would vote for him basically and probably secure in the knowledge that he wouldn't win the election and have to actually do what he said and find the money from somewhere.
> 
> Puts on tin hat and prepares for fallout


His manifesto is based on his firmly held beliefs that politicians should represent the best interests of the majority & not corporations and the elite. His manifesto if fully costed & backed by leading economists.

The money is there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2017)

DT said:


> We did it in maths when I was at school, which would be the same time as rona
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lowest_common_denominator


I know the math term, but don´t know what is the lowest common denominator in politics. Looks like you don´t know that either. Or enlighten me. What is it?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MrsZee said:


> Are you saying that things most rich EU nations take for granted, like health and safety regulations, social security, good school and public health system, are "tin hats" for the British? Why? Don´t you deserve the same or is there something different in Britain that makes you deserve less? I just don´t understand this. Why should you settle down for so much less than we? Surely you are as smart and able as e.g Germans, Swedes or Finns?


*People still believe the crap the tories have been feeding us, ie. we need to cut back, we haven't got money". It's blooming laughable. The money is there, they just don't want to spend on people they think are worthless.*


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

JANICE199 said:


> *People still believe the crap the tories have been feeding us, ie. we need to cut back, we haven't got money". It's blooming laughable. The money is there, they just don't want to spend on people they think are worthless.*


Oh put your crayons away. The conservative's have been reducing borrowing if the past years. To do that cutbacks are needed or you go bust. Do you want a bankrupt UK?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> I've been hovering over this for some time, I'm going to say it even though I know it will upset some
> 
> Appealing to the lowest common denominator :Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> It's just what instantly came into my head when I saw the question


I glad to be on the 'lowest common denominator' team along with Stephen Hawking, Noam Chomsky, Bernie Sanders, Patrick Stewart, Ricky Gervais & the majority of young educated people like my boys.

Then on the same side as Jim Davidson & Katie Hopkins:Hilarious


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Dr Pepper said:


> Oh put your crayons away. The conservative's have been reducing borrowing if the past years. To do that cutbacks are needed or you go bust. Do you want a bankrupt UK?


The EU told us all to do it anyway  It's an EU idea


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Dr Pepper said:


> Oh put your crayons away. The conservative's have been reducing borrowing if the past years. To do that cutbacks are needed or you go bust. Do you want a bankrupt UK?


OMG why don't you go back & read your own references instead of continually peddling this proven lie?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *People still believe the crap the tories have been feeding us, ie. we need to cut back, we haven't got money". It's blooming laughable. The money is there, they just don't want to spend on people they think are worthless.*


They spend it on what matters most, Janice. They spend it on private armies which protect their fortunes and their properties and their lifestyles. The same private armies they use to forcibly take away the fortunes and the properties and the lifestyles of others in far away lands.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Cat and Pigeons 

I just knew it hahaha


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Katie Hopkins:Hilarious


Aye! A person so maligned even Israel refuses to occupy her.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Dr Pepper said:


> Oh put your crayons away. The conservative's have been reducing borrowing if the past years. To do that cutbacks are needed or you go bust. Do you want a bankrupt UK?


*You really are being foolish and you are repeating yourself*
**


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Zaros said:


> Aye! A person so maligned even Israel refuses to occupy her.


I don't doubt it


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rona said:


> Cat and Pigeons
> 
> I just knew it hahaha


*But who will doing the running away from this thread. It's all well and good starting something, but seeing it through is another matter.*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Zaros said:


> And there was I believing you were related to LeashedForLife.


No, @Zaros: Cousin Bubba hasn't joined the forum yet...I thunk he had, but he hasn't.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> View attachment 315710


Noush' have you ever done any research on this character

*Edward L Bernays *







He's the dark and sinister father of public relations and modern day Propaganda.

_'If we understand the mechanism and motives of the group mind, it is possible to control and regiment the masses according to our will without them even knowing it' _ Edward L Bernays 1891 - 1995


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Siskin said:


> Puts on tin hat and prepares for fallout


Not at all...he promised everything to everyone and many fell for it. TM was realistic and it landed her in the sh*t.

To be honest, I think winter fuel payment should be means tested. Likewise the free bus pass for all pensioners. My neighbours have one each, have had for three (? I think) years and have used them once each. OK for the ones who are hard up, otherwise they would probably never go out.
OK, @Siskin, lend me the hat.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Zaros said:


> Noush' have you ever done any research on this character
> 
> *Edward L Bernays *
> 
> ...


Did he invent the sauce?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Zaros said:


> Edward L Bernays 1891 - 1995


He lived to be 104, what did he live on, @Zaros?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

DT said:


> Well! If you have a supply of tin hats may I have one please, as I totally agree with you


Me too.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

noushka05 said:


> Then on the same side as Jim Davidson & Katie Hopkins:Hilarious


But to be fair you forget to mention Russell Brand and Bob Geldof for Labour.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Calvine said:


> Not at all...he promised everything to everyone and many fell for it. TM was realistic and it landed her in the sh*t.
> 
> To be honest, I think winter fuel payment should be means tested. Likewise the free bus pass for all pensioners. My neighbours have one each, have had for three (? I think) years and have used them once each. OK for the ones who are hard up, otherwise they would probably never go out.
> OK, @Siskin, lend me the hat.


If you don't actually use the bus pass, does it cost anything (apart from the admin of setting it up in the first place)?

I know a guy that just gets on the bus for no real reason, just goes on a circular route then goes back home. Now, that _does_ cost something.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

noushka05 said:


> OMG why don't you go back & read your own references instead of continually peddling this proven lie?


So the conservative's haven't reduced public borrowing? I think I've been consistent in saying they have. It's not a lie either. Buy you do like calling people liers if you don't agree with them

Edit
Forget it, we did this to death before the election and it's pointless to go through it all again now the conservative's have won.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Calvine said:


> Not at all...he promised everything to everyone and many fell for it. TM was realistic and it landed her in the sh*t.
> 
> To be honest, I think winter fuel payment should be means tested. Likewise the free bus pass for all pensioners. My neighbours have one each, have had for three (? I think) years and have used them once each. OK for the ones who are hard up, otherwise they would probably never go out.
> OK, @Siskin, lend me the hat.


Ive no problem with the bus pass but it needs to be the same everywhere, they get travel in London Wales and Scotland some in Liverpool at 60 yet the rest of us have to wait until we are 66. my other half is 69 I applied for his because I could and no he's never used it and probably never will myself I can't get my until I'm 66 had I have got one at 60 I would have used it. Stop it by all means, but let's have a level playing field and stop it for all not just some


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MilleD said:


> Did he invent the sauce?


Dunno, quite likely; but I think he looks like the guy in _Gone With The Wind..._Rhett Butler/Clark Gable?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MilleD said:


> If you don't actually use the bus pass, does it cost anything (apart from the admin of setting it up in the first place)?
> 
> I know a guy that just gets on the bus for no real reason, just goes on a circular route then goes back home. Now, that _does_ cost something.


Dont believe it does, and you have to pay for the processing of the first


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MilleD said:


> If you don't actually use the bus pass,


London Councils pay £350 million for them...my neighbour was told by the council that hers costs the council £400? Maybe they've changed it since then. She was told that they assumed that each person would do x number of journeys and bill the councils accordingly.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Calvine said:


> Dunno, quite likely; but I think he looks like the guy in _Gone With The Wind..._Rhett Butler/Clark Gable?


You spin a far more positive view on things. I thought he looked like Baldrick during his slug balancing act.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Calvine said:


> London Councils pay £350 million for them...my neighbour was told by the council that hers costs the council £400?


The council's get charged for each journey I thought, through the concessionary fares process. At least mine does. I suppose the £400 could be the average cost of each pass.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MilleD said:


> Did he invent the sauce?


That would no doubt be his little talked about French cousin, Béarnaise Pascal. 



Calvine said:


> He lived to be 104, what did he live on, @Zaros?


Sauce.

Some say it contained one of the much sought after secret ingredients that led to eternal life. Obviously the concoction was still in the early stages of being perfected because, after much experimentation, poor Pascal died aged just 39. 

Et bien.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Calvine said:


> Not at all...he promised everything to everyone and many fell for it. TM was realistic and it landed her in the sh*t.
> 
> To be honest, I think winter fuel payment should be means tested. Likewise the free bus pass for all pensioners. My neighbours have one each, have had for three (? I think) years and have used them once each. OK for the ones who are hard up, otherwise they would probably never go out.
> OK, @Siskin, lend me the hat.


I agree with you re fuel payments and the free bus passes, however the costs involved in means testing every pensioner and checking on the validity would, I suspect, cost far more then the fuel payments actually cost at the moment.

We donate our winter fuel payments to charities every year and rarely use the bus pass as we dont have buses come to the village


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Zaros said:


> That would no doubt be his little talked about French cousin, Béarnaise Pascal.
> 
> Sauce.
> 
> ...


Probably the tarragon that did it.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MilleD said:


> Probably the tarragon that did it.


I wouldn't know. I have yet to watch _'Game Of Thrones_' through to its complete conclusion.

Besides I never believed in dragons myself, so it kind of spoiled it for me so far.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Zaros said:


> I wouldn't know. I have yet to watch _'Game Of Thrones_' through to its complete conclusion.
> 
> Besides I never believed in dragons myself, so it kind of spoiled it for me so far.


I don't even know where to start with this one. Are you making a reference to Tyrion maybe?

Ah no, you mean Targaryen don't you. Honestly 

And dragons do exist. Just ask Jackie Paper.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MilleD said:


> And dragons do exist. Just ask Jackie Paper.


Well, to be quite open and honest about it, I did have a magic one once too.:Smug

But he was a bit of a puff! :Smuggrin


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Zaros said:


> Noush' have you ever done any research on this character
> 
> *Edward L Bernays *
> 
> ...


I don't know him though I'm sure I've heard the quote before. Time for a spot of googling me thinks!



Calvine said:


> Not at all...he promised everything to everyone and many fell for it. TM was realistic and it landed her in the sh*t.
> 
> To be honest, I think winter fuel payment should be means tested. Likewise the free bus pass for all pensioners. My neighbours have one each, have had for three (? I think) years and have used them once each. OK for the ones who are hard up, otherwise they would probably never go out.
> OK, @Siskin, lend me the hat.


No TM believed she could get away with putting any [email protected] in the manifesto & people would vote for her 'strong & stable' leadership. That just shows what the tories would do to their core voters if they thought they could get away with it. Labours manifesto is fully costed & supported by an absolutely stunning list of economists 



Dr Pepper said:


> But to be fair you forget to mention Russell Brand and Bob Geldof for Labour.


Russell Brand has a social & environmental conscience so no surprise he supported labour - I do believe Geldof voted lib dem though?



Dr Pepper said:


> So the conservative's haven't reduced public borrowing? I think I've been consistent in saying they have. It's not a lie either. Buy you do like calling people liers if you don't agree with them
> 
> Edit
> Forget it, we did this to death before the election and it's pointless to go through it all again now the conservative's have won.


Why don't you read your own source of reference  - http://www.economicshelp.org/blog/14006/economics/can-labour-be-blamed-for-the-economic-crisis/


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

MrsZee said:


> And what is that then? The lowest common denominator? You can´t mean people, or mabe you can? Or poor people? But I´m guessin now, as I have no idea what is the lowest common denominator?


When a person refers to a highly educated and successful woman as 'the token black', they've already marked themselves as the LCD.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> When a person refers to a highly educated and successful woman as 'the token black', they've already marked themselves as the LCD.


Touche.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Elles said:


> January:
> 
> View attachment 315670
> 
> ...


I really don't understand the meaning of the photos at all. Am I being a bit dim or are we playing snap?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> No TM believed she could get away with putting any [email protected] in the manifesto & people would vote for her 'strong & stable' leadership.


Have to agree with this. She was under the impression the Conservatives didn't have to blackmail anyone this time in order to win. Labour was under no such misapprehension.



noushka05 said:


> Russell Brand has a social & environmental conscience


And thinks the US government could have carried out 9/11.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

@MollySmith



I think they are meant to show how much stress she is under now than she was back in January.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

noushka05 said:


> Russell Brand has a social & environmental conscience so no surprise he supported labour - I do believe Geldof voted lib dem though?


Russell Brand has a self important hypercritical consciousness. Don't think anyone in the Labour party flagged him up as a supporter!! To be fair all parties have their fair share of unwanted supporters.

Actually isn't Bob Geldof Southern Irish so wouldn't have voted?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Mind you..The Prime Minister is paid £150, 402 a year. This includes the basic salary for a member of parliament which is currently £74,962. It doesn't factor in the value of the Prime Minister's flat in Downing Street, or her other residences, all the pension. So it's a nice earner but not actually as much as I had thought it would be, still it can be topped up with a few expenses claims I'm sure.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Mirandashell said:


> @MollySmith
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are meant to show how much stress she is under now than she was back in January.


I think the looks on the faces of the victims of Grenfell tower were much more stressed.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

MollySmith said:


> I think the looks on the faces of the victims of Grenfell tower were much more stressed.


And I totally agree!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Nigel Farage under stress face, doing comedy point dance.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Night fever! Night! Feverrrrr!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Boris johnson stress face...oh wait isn't this his usual look?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Yep! That's Mr Bumble's normal look.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

MilleD said:


> Have to agree with this. She was under the impression the Conservatives didn't have to blackmail anyone this time in order to win. Labour was under no such misapprehension.
> 
> And thinks the US government could have carried out 9/11.


Corbyn has always opposed neoliberalism & austerity so its no surprise to many that labours manifesto reflected that & was so fantastically progressive.

I haven't looked into what Brand believes about 9/11, all I do know is he has strong social & environmental values & that's good enough for me 



Dr Pepper said:


> Russell Brand has a self important hypercritical consciousness. Don't think anyone in the Labour party flagged him up as a supporter!! To be fair all parties have their fair share of unwanted supporters.
> 
> Actually isn't Bob Geldof Southern Irish so wouldn't have voted?


The point I was making is I didn't notice a single respected public figure come out in support of the tories Hopkins, Davidson & I think Beefy 'hen harrier hater' Botham was another one for the tories lol.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> The point I was making is I didn't notice a single respected public figure come out in support of the tories


I think you'll find that if they did, they'd get the pounding into submission for it in real life like what happens on PF. So I imagine they keep their heads below the parapet.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> I glad to be on the 'lowest common denominator' team along with Stephen Hawking, Noam Chomsky, Bernie Sanders, Patrick Stewart, Ricky Gervais & the majority of young educated people like my boys.
> 
> Then on the same side as Jim Davidson & Katie Hopkins:Hilarious


This, very much.

Another public figure who supported and actually wanted to run as a Conservative is James Cracknell, who believes we should look at the great nation of North Korea and their example of state controlling food consumption, in order to better deal with our obesity crisis.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

MilleD said:


> I think you'll find that if they did, they'd get the pounding into submission for it in real life like what happens on PF. So I imagine they keep their heads below the parapet.


From what I've seen tory supporters give as good as they get tbh. Both on here & on twitter


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> This, very much.
> 
> Another public figure who supported and actually wanted to run as a Conservative is James Cracknell, who believes we should look at the great nation of North Korea and their example of state controlling food consumption, in order to better deal with our obesity crisis.


That's another name I'm going to have to google. I've never heard of him, he sounds a real charmer.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

He won Olympic Gold in the rowing. Comes from a posh family. Oxbridge educated, I think.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Mirandashell said:


> Night fever! Night! Feverrrrr!


More shapes for you - a bit of hand jiving.....


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

emmaviolet said:


> This, very much.
> 
> Another public figure who supported and actually wanted to run as a Conservative is James Cracknell, who believes we should look at the great nation of North Korea and their example of state controlling food consumption, in order to better deal with our obesity crisis.


See, to me that sounds more like a socialist policy. Share the food as it were.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

MollySmith said:


> More shapes for you - a bit of hand jiving.....


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> From what I've seen tory supporters give as good as they get tbh. Both on here & on twitter


I think you'd be surprised. 35 people voted on the election thread for conservative in the poll. How many of them actually engaged in the discussion do you think? There wasn't much conservative support going on on that thread just the normal shouty labour supporters 

Obviously not you though, you know I love you :Happy


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

noushka05 said:


> The point I was making is I didn't notice a single respected public figure come out in support of the tories Hopkins, Davidson & I think Beefy 'hen harrier hater' Botham was another one for the tories lol.


I wouldn't know who supports the conservative's as I don't follow or seek out "celebrities" view points. Prefer to make up my own mind rather be persuaded by people in the public eye.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

MilleD said:


> I think you'd be surprised. 35 people voted on the election thread for conservative in the poll. How many of them actually engaged in the discussion do you think? There wasn't much conservative support going on on that thread just the normal shouty labour supporters
> 
> Obviously not you though, you know I love you :Happy


I don't think 40 odd people who voted labour engaged in that thread either - just a handful of them.

And I know you couldn't possibly mean me, I hardly went near it!:Hilarious Of course I know you love me so there's no need to tell the world


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I believe Noushka05 was not using celebrity opinions to decide on her own, quite clearly. 

However, I would ask anyone to find a source that would ever describe Stephen Hawking as the lowest common denominator, however on the other scale, Katie Hopkins is described as such multiple times a day.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> I don't think 40 odd people who voted labour engaged in that thread either - just a handful of them.
> 
> And I know you couldn't possibly mean me, I hardly went near it!:Hilarious Of course I know you love me so there's no need to tell the world


Sorry :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Dr Pepper said:


> I wouldn't know who supports the conservative's as I don't follow or seek out "celebrities" view points. Prefer to make up my own mind rather be persuaded by people in the public eye.


Missing the point again. My values are ultimately what motivates me to vote a particular way. Those celebrities & respected academics obviously share the same values as I do


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I beg Mr Cracknell's pardon. He went to Kingston Grammar and then Reading University. He is now trying to become a Tory MP.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Cracknell


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

noushka05 said:


> Missing the point again. My values are ultimately what motivates me to vote a particular way. Those celebrities & respected academics obviously share the same values as I do


You sure because you do seem to value their opinions somewhat? You certainly hold them in high esteem on this forum.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> I don't think 40 odd people who voted labour engaged in that thread either - just a handful of them.
> 
> And I know you couldn't possibly mean me, I hardly went near it!:Hilarious Of course I know you love me so there's no need to tell the world


Awh! But I loves you the mostest


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Dr Pepper said:


> You sure because you do seem to value their opinions somewhat? You certainly hold them in high esteem on this forum.


I'm certain. Its _because _of their social & environmental values that I hold them in high esteem  I wouldn't give them the time of day if they were of the same mindset as Davidson/hopkins et al.



DT said:


> Awh! But I loves you the mostest


Awwww


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mirandashell said:


> I beg Mr Cracknell's pardon. He went to Kingston Grammar and then Reading University. He is now trying to become a Tory MP.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Cracknell


Jeez, you moan about people not being able to reference/evidence things then you link to Wikipedia?? :Hilarious


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

God don't you start!


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

all the people who complained she wasn't an "elected " prime minster are now complaining that she is . 
There's no pleasing some people !


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

kimthecat said:


> all the people who complained she wasn't an "elected " prime minster are now complaining that she is .
> There's no pleasing some people !


She's not exactly "elected" though is she, not according to the first past the post rules.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

KittenKong said:


> View attachment 315800


What is that all about? She wasn't my choice either but she is the prime minister because other people chose her to be.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@KittenKong  sorry I cant be bothered with nitpicking . Yeah what ever .


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

KittenKong said:


> She's not exactly "elected" though is she, not according to the first past the post rules.


Which particular rules?


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> What is that all about? She wasn't my choice either but she is the prime minister because other people chose her to be.


I thought this thread was discussing Theresa May, not the Tory party in general.

Besides, aren't people supposed to vote for a political party, not for a particular politician? That was an argument used by her supporters when she took over from David Cameron. Likewise when Gordon Brown took over from Tony Blair of course.



kimthecat said:


> @KittenKong  sorry I cant be bothered with nitpicking . Yeah what ever .


Not getting at you but there's been much talk of May "winning" the general election. Technically, no one did according to the first past the post rules.

Of course an alliance with another party, ie the DUP will give her that majority.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Which particular rules?


rules made up by lefties I expect , the ones that love everybody and say we are all equal unless you disagree wit them and then they hate you and say abusive things to you .


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

KittenKong said:


> I
> Not getting at you .


yeah , I know and vice versa


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

KittenKong said:


> I thought this thread was discussing Theresa May, not the Tory party in general.
> 
> Besides, aren't people supposed to vote for a political party, not for a particular politician? That was an argument used by her supporters when she took over from David Cameron. Likewise when Gordon Brown took over from Tony Blair of course.
> 
> ...


Quite we vote for our own MP's not for the prime minister so what is the point of that silly meme? I wish she wasn't the prime minister but she is and she is because people voted for the Conservatives to win in more seats than they voted for Labour to win. Not my choice either but it is what it is.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

kimthecat said:


> rules made up by lefties I expect , the ones that love everybody and say we are all equal unless you disagree wit them and then they hate you and say abusive things to you .


Conversely if the election results were reversed I'm sure Tories and their press would hold their hands up in horror, calling Corbyn unelected if he attempted to govern with a majority of 318.

I thought the first past the post rule of 326 was standard, nothing to do with left or right. Many have campaigned for proportional representation for years.

That isn't going to happen unfortunately, at least not in my lifetime.

As for your comments I agree, but how many times have the far right accused remainers of being traitors, enemies of Britain, saboteurs and Britain haters? Two wrongs don't make a right.

As a touch of irony many on the far left are as pro Brexit, albeit for different reasons, as the far right are.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Quite we vote for our own MP's not for the prime minister so what is the point of that silly meme? I wish she wasn't the prime minister but she is and she is because people voted for the Conservatives to win in more seats than they voted for Labour to win. Not my choice either but it is what it is.


Yea, but you know, we should have another election because it's not fair Mr Corbyn didn't win. Just like it's equally unfair we are leaving the EU. It's also not fair that there are rich people with loads more money than me so we should take it off them. Sorry, I'm coming across like a spoilt ten year old, I'll stop now.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

We can write to our MPs asking for a vote of no confidence, so we can try to have some influence over whether she keeps her job or not.

Personally I think the looming prospect of a Boris would put people off the idea. The prospect of a Corbyn is even more horrific to some. I expect a lot of people would rather the applecart stay where it is for now.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

KittenKong said:


> Conversely if the election results were reversed I'm sure Tories and their press would hold their hands up in horror, calling Corbyn unelected if he attempted to govern with a majority of 318.
> 
> I thought the first past the post rule of 326 was standard, nothing to do with left or right. Many have campaigned for proportional representation for years.
> 
> ...


326 is the magic number to hold a majority, not the number required to form a government.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Dr Pepper said:


> Yea, but you know, we should have another election


We should have one election a week and a Day Of Rage each Saturday.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Calvine said:


> We should have one election a week and a Day Of Rage each Saturday.


We would have to take a vote on that, obviously it'll be best out of three as I believe that's how it's going to be done from now on.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Dr Pepper said:


> Actually isn't Bob Geldof Southern Irish so wouldn't have voted?


 I think Irish can vote here but we can't there, was part of the deal i think.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

KittenKong said:


> As for your comments I agree, but how many times have the far right accused remainers of being traitors, enemies of Britain, saboteurs and Britain haters? Two wrongs don't make a right.
> .


Loads I expect but the far right don't pretend to be Holier Than Thou!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Just to say: May wanted to bring back fox hunting.

Now she is the fox.


Karma!!!!


Hope hounds get her.




She was so, so , so arrogant to ordinary people.


Serves her right.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Calvine said:


> We should have one election a week and a Day Of Rage each Saturday.


:Hilarious


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

KittenKong said:


> As for your comments I agree, but how many times have the far right accused remainers of being traitors, enemies of Britain, saboteurs and Britain haters?


If you are reading far right rubbish, no wonder your views are warped


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2017)

emmaviolet said:


> When a person refers to a highly educated and successful woman as 'the token black', they've already marked themselves as the LCD.


Well said! No surprise that I didn´t get any answer to my question what is the LCD they were talking about. Looks like they too did a hiding away act.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> If you are reading far right rubbish, no wonder your views are warped


Its believing far right rubbish that warps peoples views not merely reading it.

For example, some peoples views on immigration are warped because they are duped by anti immigration right wing lobby groups such as Migration Watch I bet @KittenKong isn't daft enough to be sucked in by nasty garbage like that. http://powerbase.info/index.php/Migration_Watch_UK



rona said:


> https://www.migrationwatchuk.org/briefing-paper/354
> 
> "There are around 1.2 million British born people living in another EU country, according to figures provided by the UN. Around 800,000 will be workers and their dependants. This is much less than the estimated 3.3 million people born in another EU country who now live in the UK, of which 2.1 million are working."


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

rona said:


> If you are reading far right rubbish, no wonder your views are warped


Hi Rona,

I'm confused. Surely my mind would be warped if I believe in what these papers say? Thought it would be obvious I don't, unless you believe my views are warped for not believing them?

Sadly, many of their readers do believe in the garbage they print.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

KittenKong said:


> Sadly, many of their readers do believe in the garbage they print.


That's the problem, that's how we got Brexit and another tory government.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

KittenKong said:


> Hi Rona,
> 
> I'm confused. Surely my mind would be warped if I believe in what these papers say? Thought it would be obvious I don't, unless you believe my views are warped for not believing them?
> 
> Sadly, many of their readers do believe in the garbage they print.


It's warped because you now seem to believe that everyone who voted to get out of the EU and even those that voted Conservative has the same view as the far right garbage that you read


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

[QUOTE="rona, post: 1064899662, member: 1291961" you now seem to believe that everyone who voted to get out of the EU and even those that voted Conservative has the same view as the far right garbage that you read[/QUOTE]

No...... it's just that there are far to many gullible people around, that believe everything they read in the papers.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Thankfully readership of newspapers is declining and they have far less influence than they used to have. Social media is becoming far more influential and plenty of people believe everything they read online too.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Thankfully readership of newspapers is declining and they have far less influence than they used to have. Social media is becoming far more influential and plenty of people believe everything they read online too.


 isn't it ironic...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I do think it's quite insulting to think that anyone that voted Tory voted for the extreme right. That's like me thinking that everyone that voted for Labour voted for communism. Or is that the case?

I don't read any news paper. Maybe I can blame PF for my current brainwashing


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

MilleD said:


> I do think it's quite insulting to think that anyone that voted Tory voted for the extreme right. That's like me thinking that everyone that voted for Labour voted for communism. Or is that the case?
> 
> I don't read any news paper. Maybe I can blame PF for my current brainwashing


I definitely don't think everyone who voted Tory is extreme right - but this government are. Just take a look at the ideology of the cabinet. This is the most right wing government we've had . Damian Green even announced they have a lot in common with the DUP. How shameful is that?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

MilleD said:


> I do think it's quite insulting to think that anyone that voted Tory voted for the extreme right. That's like me thinking that everyone that voted for Labour voted for communism. Or is that the case?
> 
> I don't read any news paper. Maybe I can blame PF for my current brainwashing


Well I was once a member of Militant Tendency back in my AR days but then I've also been a member of the Tory Party so go figure :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Well I was once a member of Militant Tendency back in my AR days but then I've also been a member of the Tory Party so go figure :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Um, I don't actually know what most that means and I've drunk wine and am on my phone so the chances of me f
Finding out what it is is remote. I assume you are saying you have changed allegiance? Maybe?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> I definitely don't think everyone who voted Tory is extreme right - but this government are. Just take a look at the ideology of the cabinet. This is the most right wing government we've had . Damian Green even announced they have a lot in common with the DUP. How shameful is that?


Yes but isn't corbyns labour the most extreme left we've seen for a while too? Its almost like we are getting polarised versions of the parties at the moment. It's a strange state to be in.

I'd you look at the overall swing voting between parties over the years, you see that when the Tories are in gov the vote swings left and when labour are in the vote swings right. Its like the country always wants what it hasn't got. Like straight and curly hair.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I blame my late night on my other half being out on a gentleman's evening and me not being reined in


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

> ="Happy Paws, post: 1064899679, member: 6741"
> 
> No...... it's just that there are far to many gullible people around, that believe everything they read in the papers.


Yeah , that's what happened back in 1975, the papers including the Mail were all for staying in the Common market so all those gullible people voted to remain .


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> [QUOTE="rona, post: 1064899662, member: 1291961" you now seem to believe that everyone who voted to get out of the EU and even those that voted Conservative has the same view as the far right garbage that you read


No...... it's just that there are far to many gullible people around, that believe everything they read in the papers.[/QUOTE]

Like KittenKong you mean? You've just made the same point I was making. If you are for or against a point, reading pro or anti and believing it will polarise your view.

It's not me who keeps linking to newspaper drivel or twitter garbage


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

rona said:


> It's not me who keeps linking to newspaper drivel


No, but on the occasions you do, the information contained therein, is catastrophically wrong.:Smug


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

kimthecat said:


> Yeah , that's what happened back in 1975, the papers including the Mail were all for staying in the Common market so all those gullible people voted to remain .


.....In the same sense they voted leave last year.

Seems people are slowly recognising the lies they were told by their papers after the referendum.

About time too.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

MilleD said:


> Yes but isn't corbyns labour the most extreme left we've seen for a while too? Its almost like we are getting polarised versions of the parties at the moment. It's a strange state to be in.
> 
> I'd you look at the overall swing voting between parties over the years, you see that when the Tories are in gov the vote swings left and when labour are in the vote swings right. Its like the country always wants what it hasn't got. Like straight and curly hair.


Corbyns labour is the most left wing its been since Blair adopted Margaret Thatchers Neoliberalism. So labour now appears extreme even though its policies are very mainstream. The Overton window was shifted to the right of the political spectrum because new labour were just a watered down version of the tory party . What UKIP have done to the tory party is shift it even further to the right but this labour party have given people the choice of a very clear alternative


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

KittenKong said:


> .....In the same sense they voted leave last year.
> 
> Seems people are slowly recognising the lies they were told by their papers after the referendum.
> 
> About time too.


PF poll
June 9th 55 people on here wanted out "55 members have said that they are definitely voting out"

June 20th it was 73 "We have 73 votes"

June 23rd
"82 votes definitely out
60 votes definitely in"

Have you actually looked at what it stands at today?
118 out
87 in

If that a reflection of what's going on country wide then I think *more* people are becoming comfortable with us getting out


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> Yeah , *that's what happened back in 1975*, the papers including the Mail were all for staying in the Common market so all those gullible people voted to remain .


I don't remember it like that, I don't think papers were as bad as they are now.

I voted to remain both times, nothing to do with the papers I had no time for them then and I don't now.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I don't remember it like that, I don't think papers were as bad as they are now.
> 
> I voted to remain both times, nothing to do with the papers I had no time for them then and I don't now.


I've only ever bought a newspaper on two occasions, HP. Both times because I had a personal interest in the news articles being reported at that time.

Neither of the two occasions conveyed any semblance of true facts, and if, by comparison, they are evidently unable to get small stories straight and true, what hope, then, for the bigger stories?:Facepalm


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

rona said:


> PF poll
> June 9th 55 people on here wanted out "55 members have said that they are definitely voting out"


Yet who says that is how they would vote now. Even in a new poll, many would not admit they got it it wrong yet may well vote differently if given the option. We are constantly being told we are leaving yet the option remains that we still do not have to. Is this even raised as a viable option by the main press?

Also quite telling that none of the benefits of brexit promised are even indicated as existing whereas many of the so called "fear campaign" are proving to be correct. Can you tell me where the 350million a week for the NHS is going to come from? Ah that's right, none of those who voted to leave were influenced by the lies. Still cannot provide advantages to the UK based on truth however. Instead it's trying to get the best out of a bad situation.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I don't remember it like that, I don't think papers were as bad as they are now.
> 
> I voted to remain both times, nothing to do with the papers I had no time for them then and I don't now.


They still influenced people and we joined the common market because of that . 
How you voted isn't the point . 
people endlessly complaining about the press , it works both ways .
ETA amended


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

If you describe a plan or policy as the lowest common denominator, you are critical of it because it has been deliberately made too simple so that nobody will disagree

Lowest common denominator = those just interested in their own benefit = money

Of course, none of those up in arms will ever believe that but I thought I'd give them time to be outraged 

They can be outraged all over again now


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

If you don't believe what is written in the press as in all newspaper print lies, who or what do you believe is telling the truth? The Internet? News on the TV? Politicians tend to spin the truth so that it benefits them and their beliefs, doesn't necessarily mean it's actually truthful. So where is all this truthful information hiding


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Lowest common denominator,
2: something of small intellectual content designed to appeal to a lowbrow audience; _also_ : such an audience
I don't believe anyone was really in doubt what LCD meant, well I for one, wasn't.

There's something I too have been sitting on.
There are people who love to upset, annoy, anger people, pretty much because it's the main thing that they enjoy in their lives. They say awful things, just to see a sad or angry response to it. I'm sure we all know these people, you know, like Katie Hopkins?
To respond with upset or annoyance is actually making that person very happy, the thing that doesn't make them happy is something positive, or just cutting off their oxygen by ignoring them completely.

Just thought I'd leave this here really, do with it what you wish of course.

Peace and love.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> There are people who love to upset, annoy, anger people, pretty much because it's the main thing that they enjoy in their lives.


That's fairly astute of you chuck.

However, to be more accurate, it's all they actually have in their lives. :Singing

Take the internet away from them and they have absolutely nothing!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> They still influenced people and we joined the common market because of that .
> How you voted isn't the point . *you *and others* endlessly complaining about the press *, it works both ways .


I don't think so, I may have mentioned it and answered peoples post about it, but to say I endlessly complain about it, is going over the top.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

I expect as many voted remain because of the scaremongering in the press, as voted leave because of what they read on a bus. No one on petforums was totally hoodwinked by either from what I've read.

There's already been dozens of reasons posted for both leave or remain. We should be respectful regardless of whether someone else's view coincides with our own. I do my best, but I'm only human after all.

It's stopped raining, so I'm off to ride my horse.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Elles said:


> I expect as many voted remain because of the scaremongering in the press, as voted leave because of what they read on a bus. No one on petforums was totally hoodwinked by either from what I've read.
> 
> There's already been dozens of reasons posted for both leave or remain. We should be respectful regardless of whether someone else's view coincides with our own. I do my best, but I'm only human after all.
> 
> It's stopped raining, so I'm off to ride my horse.


You've got rain! It's really warm and sunny here. Just come back from walking the dog and I'm dripping and it's nothing to do with rain.:Smuggrin


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Zaros said:


> That's fairly astute of you chuck.
> 
> However, to be more accurate, it's all they actually have in their lives. :Singing
> 
> Take the internet away from them and they have absolutely nothing!


Thank you, if you get it you get it. No doubt there are some that just don't!

Well, that's actually what I was thinking, but I didn't want to be too out there with it, just holding a little back.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I don't think so, I may have mentioned it and answered peoples post about it, but to say I endlessly complain about it, is going over the top.


ok then , sorry ,
Ive amended the post .


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Elles said:


> I expect as many voted remain because of the scaremongering in the press, as voted leave because of what they read on a bus. No one on petforums was totally hoodwinked by either from what I've read.
> 
> There's already been dozens of reasons posted for both leave or remain. We should be respectful regardless of whether someone else's view coincides with our own. I do my best, but I'm only human after all.
> 
> It's stopped raining, so I'm off to ride my horse.


I voted remain because of the freedom to be able to live in another country.There are certain things I do not like here and certain advantages for my health if I lived elsewhere. This right has been stolen away from millions of people, mostly by those who are older, and have already had that chance in their lives. hopefully this failed election will change the structure of our leaving.

I didn't vote on scaremongering, because I already believed that that sort of thing would happen should we leave, before they came out with it. It's not hard to imagine our economy suffering and businesses moving to where it is easier to trade and employ within the EU.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Elles said:


> There's already been dozens of reasons posted for both leave or remain. We should be respectful regardless of whether someone else's view coincides with our own.


Strange then that those who voted to leave do not stand by those reasons when comparing them with facts and reality.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> I voted remain because of the freedom to be able to live in another country.There are certain things I do not like here and certain advantages for my health if I lived elsewhere.* This right has been stolen away from millions of people, mostly by those who are older,* and have already had that chance in their lives. hopefully this failed election will change the structure of our leaving.
> 
> I didn't vote on scaremongering, because I already believed that that sort of thing would happen should we leave, before they came out with it. It's not hard to imagine our economy suffering and businesses moving to where it is easier to trade and employ within the EU.


I'm not sure that's not true..... most of the people I know my age voted to remain.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm not sure that's not true..... most of the people I know my age voted to remain.


It may not be true in the circle of people you know, but statistically across the whole of the UK, the majority of the older generation voted to leave as opposed to remain.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

KittenKong said:


> I thought this thread was discussing Theresa May, not the Tory party in general.
> 
> Besides, aren't people supposed to vote for a political party, not for a particular politician? That was an argument used by her supporters when she took over from David Cameron. Likewise when Gordon Brown took over from Tony Blair of course.
> 
> ...


Think myself if teresa may had won by a huge majority you would still challenge it.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> It may not be true in the circle of people you know, but statistically across the whole of the UK, the majority of the older generation voted to leave as opposed to remain.


I'm trying to find stats about how demographic groups voted, I saw one that said only 23% of young people voted , I'm not sure if that's correct . If it is a low number then the maybe the result would have been different if more young had voted.


----------



## L d (Jun 22, 2017)

The masses are brainwashed by government


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

L d said:


> The masses are brainwashed by government


Says who?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I just had to put this on Theresa's thread:Hilarious From Australian TV.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

L d said:


> The masses are brainwashed by government


I'm trying to work out why the government called an election and brainwashed us to leave them without a majority


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

L d said:


> The masses are brainwashed by government


The results of the Eu referendum kinda suggests otherwise.


----------



## L d (Jun 22, 2017)

So don't you think your enslaved to the government and do you think that these elections make your lives better?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

L d said:


> So don't you think your enslaved to the government and do you think that these elections make your lives better?


No and no


----------



## L d (Jun 22, 2017)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> No and no


You have been brainwashed since you was a child in school


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

havoc said:


> I'm trying to work out why the government called an election and brainwashed us to leave them without a majority


Also I read somewhere recently that this election which we didn't need cost £130 million .

Now we are paying the DUP a total of £1.5 b.to prop up T.M. goverment. Says it all really.

Words fail me.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

L d said:


> The masses are brainwashed by government





rottiepointerhouse said:


> Says who?


Those who have been brainwashed by the Government. 



L d said:


> You have been brainwashed since you was a child in school


But what if you never went to school?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

L d said:


> You have been brainwashed since you was a child in school


That is rather a gross generalisation if you don't mind me saying so. Firstly I was a terrible trouble maker at school who regularly truanted for weeks on end and got into all sorts of trouble, secondly I became an animal rights activist at quite a young age, I used to spend hours in libraries in those days actually trawling through scientific papers as it was pre internet :Jawdrop, I've been a member of political parties from the far left (Militant tendency) to the Conservatives and I've been studying plant based nutrition which is pretty anti establishment/main stream medicine. I voted to leave the EU against the wishes of most of the governing party and most main stream politicians and didn't vote to give the current PM her landslide majority so please do enlighten me as to how I'm brainwashed :Joyful


----------



## L d (Jun 22, 2017)

Mate since when do government give stuff away for free ? Yet they sweet talk people saying come and get your free education but if you decide not to send a child it then turns in to a threat saying you must send your child to school otherwise you get prosecuted and fined. The Government needs everyone to get there education so the masses can serve them and operate all there machines for them when they are grown up. If you can't see we are all slaves to the government your delusional. There has been a mass dumbing down of the public can you not see that either. They don't want people with critical thought because them type of people are not good for them,people who question everything. We are all born in to a religious occult and we accept the reality which we are presented, I don't know about you but more people are waking up to what's going on how were all controlled but doesn't look like you have a clue. Government is pure evil can't you not to how this world is run ? All the elite in secret societies worshiping satan, but its OK as long as they don't bring all there madness and killing to our doorsteps. Maybe you will wake the **** up then and realise they created Religions to divide and rule everyone look into it and give your head a good wobble


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

L d said:


> Mate since when do government give stuff away for free ? Yet they sweet talk people saying come and get your free education but if you decide not to send a child it then turns in to a threat saying you must send your child to school otherwise you get prosecuted and fined. The Government needs everyone to get there education so the masses can serve them and operate all there machines for them when they are grown up. If you can't see we are all slaves to the government your delusional. There has been a mass dumbing down of the public can you not see that either. They don't want people with critical thought because them type of people are not good for them,people who question everything. We are all born in to a religious occult and we accept the reality which we are presented, I don't know about you but more people are waking up to what's going on how were all controlled but doesn't look like you have a clue. Government is pure evil can't you not to how this world is run ? All the elite in secret societies worshiping satan, but its OK as long as they don't bring all there madness and killing to our doorsteps. Maybe you will wake the **** up then and realise they created Religions to divide and rule everyone look into it and give your head a good wobble


Well done keep sprouting Marxism...

There is no law that states you have to send your children to school as long as you educate them..so before you preach..get your facts straight.


----------



## L d (Jun 22, 2017)

Get them while there young when we are vulnerable and don't know anything it's been going on for over five hundred years or so teaching people pseudoscience and how to be a good slave and never question authority. Let me ask you do you think man went to the moon ? Do you believe in the space programs?. I don't its all fraudulent CGI videos and composite images and blue screen trickery and we get taxed of the government for showing us cartoons. 50 billion dollars a year NASA gets for deceiving the masses and yet there are people around the world who are starving struggle to find their next meals this world is totally ******and it's because of people like you who don't have a clue so dumbed down why its ended up in this mess you roll over for authority and let them take the ****


Foul language is not permitted on this forum. Any repetition will result in a ban.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

L d said:


> Mate since when do government give stuff away for free ? Yet they sweet talk people saying come and get your free education but if you decide not to send a child it then turns in to a threat saying you must send your child to school otherwise you get prosecuted and fined. The Government needs everyone to get there education so the masses can serve them and operate all there machines for them when they are grown up. If you can't see we are all slaves to the government your delusional. There has been a mass dumbing down of the public can you not see that either. They don't want people with critical thought because them type of people are not good for them,people who question everything. We are all born in to a religious occult and we accept the reality which we are presented, I don't know about you but more people are waking up to what's going on how were all controlled but doesn't look like you have a clue. Government is pure evil can't you not to how this world is run ? All the elite in secret societies worshiping satan, but its OK as long as they don't bring all there madness and killing to our doorsteps. Maybe you will wake the **** up then and realise they created Religions to divide and rule everyone look into it and give your head a good wobble


What is a religious occult? I think you mean cult.

Maybe forced education would have been a good thing for you.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

L d said:


> Mate since when do government give stuff away for free ? Yet they sweet talk people saying come and get your free education but if you decide not to send a child it then turns in to a threat saying you must send your child to school otherwise you get prosecuted and fined. The Government needs everyone to get there education so the masses can serve them and operate all there machines for them when they are grown up. If you can't see we are all slaves to the government your delusional. There has been a mass dumbing down of the public can you not see that either. They don't want people with critical thought because them type of people are not good for them,people who question everything. We are all born in to a religious occult and we accept the reality which we are presented, I don't know about you but more people are waking up to what's going on how were all controlled but doesn't look like you have a clue. Government is pure evil can't you not to how this world is run ? All the elite in secret societies worshiping satan, but its OK as long as they don't bring all there madness and killing to our doorsteps. Maybe you will wake the **** up then and realise they created Religions to divide and rule everyone look into it and give your head a good wobble





L d said:


> Get them while there young when we are vulnerable and don't know anything it's been going on for over five hundred years or so teaching people pseudoscience and how to be a good slave and never question authority. Let me ask you do you think man went to the moon ? Do you believe in the space programs?. I don't its all fraudulent CGI videos and composite images and blue screen trickery and we get taxed of the government for showing us cartoons. 50 billion dollars a year NASA gets for deceiving the masses and yet there are people around the world who are starving struggle to find their next meals this world is totally ******and it's because of people like you who don't have a clue so dumbed down why its ended up in this mess you roll over for authority and let them take the ****


Yeah right :Yawn:Yawn I've got quite a few friends who teach their kids themselves at home, my parents didn't even know I was truanting most of the time cos I was clever how I did it like. Still eventually I bucked my ideas up because I wanted to train to be a nurse so I could like actually do something to help people. Nope I don't see a mass dumbing down of the people, I see a people who mainly make up their own minds and do their own research, you know like critical analysis and all that. Not sure what religious occult you were born into - is that like witchcraft? I was born stark naked with no religion, my parents had me christened as C of E but I was left to make up my own mind as to whether to practice it or not, whether to believe it or not or whether to become an atheist. I don't know any elite in secret societies worshipping satan - do you? I think you must mix in rather odd circles if all you friends and acquaintances are good slaves and never question authority. Perhaps you should widen your social circle a little? I have never in my life rolled over for anyone let alone authority now excuse me while I go and give my head a good wobble :Hilarious:Hilarious:Finger


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

L d said:


> Get them while there young when we are vulnerable and don't know anything it's been going on for over five hundred years or so teaching people pseudoscience and how to be a good slave and never question authority.


Cattywampus  



L d said:


> Let me ask you do you think man went to the moon ? Do you believe in the space programs?. I don't its all fraudulent CGI videos and composite images and blue screen trickery and we get taxed of the government for showing us cartoons.


You are aware that CGI didn't exist in ever basic form until the 1970's, right? And not in anything of high enough quality to do fake moon landing footage for some time after that? After all, the computers of the 1960s were less powerful than a basic handheld calculator.



L d said:


> 50 billion dollars a year NASA gets for deceiving the masses and yet there are people around the world who are starving struggle to find their next meals this world is totally ******and it's because of people like you who don't have a clue so dumbed down why its ended up in this mess you roll over for authority and let them take the ****.


Hundreds of thousands of people around the world were directly involved in Apollo missions, and are proud of this. There were communications relay stations, for example, in Australia. You seriously think all of them are faking their claims? Or that the Russians wouldn't have weighed in to disprove the claims if they could? Americans are notoriously bad at keeping secrets, after all...


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh good oh, a conspiracy theorist. Deep joy


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

L d said:


> Foul language is not permitted on this forum. .


Officially, I'm recognised as a sufferer of the dreaded tourettes syndrome. Did you know that tourettes was invented as a way to excuse foul language?

Now, if I were you, which I'm not, I wouldn't want to get involved with me because it could get quite embarrassing.

For you, because you're not me.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Officially, I'm recognised as a sufferer of the dreaded tourettes syndrome. Did you know that tourettes was invented as a way to excuse foul language?
> 
> Now, if I were you, which I'm not, I wouldn't want to get involved with me because it could get quite embarrassing.
> 
> For you, because you're not me.


Actually it was me that said that .
Tourette's sufferers have to supply a doctor's note.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Oh good oh, a conspiracy theorist. Deep joy


Oh I don't know..... I think other people treat him like he's different so he's found a reason for it that makes him feel superior to those who mistreat him. Basic psychology really. And of course, us telling him he is wrong feeds into it.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

L d said:


> Mate since when do government give stuff away for free ? Yet they sweet talk people saying come and get your free education but if you decide not to send a child it then turns in to a threat saying you must send your child to school otherwise you get prosecuted and fined. The Government needs everyone to get there education so the masses can serve them and operate all there machines for them when they are grown up. If you can't see we are all slaves to the government your delusional. There has been a mass dumbing down of the public can you not see that either. They don't want people with critical thought because them type of people are not good for them,people who question everything. We are all born in to a religious occult and we accept the reality which we are presented, I don't know about you but more people are waking up to what's going on how were all controlled but doesn't look like you have a clue. Government is pure evil can't you not to how this world is run ? All the elite in secret societies worshiping satan, but its OK as long as they don't bring all there madness and killing to our doorsteps. Maybe you will wake the **** up then and realise they created Religions to divide and rule everyone look into it and give your head a good wobble


Um, don't quite know what to say.

I think the only thing I can fathom any sense out of, you saying that you HAVE to send your child to school. Which is absolutely not true.

Google elective home education. You can have your kids grow up with absolutely no social skills and home school them if you want to keep them away from the, er, brainwashing.

Did they brainwash you about the non use of paragraphs in school?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> Actually it was me that said that .
> Tourette's sufferers have to supply a doctor's note.


I'll post the ****** **** **** weasel's certificate tomorrow.

You know, it's not right for you to mislead people. :Stop You appear to have much in common with MrsZee.

When I first met her, I thought she was a match made in heaven because I believed she had tourettes too. 
But over time I gradually realised she really did think I was a tw4t and just wanted me to p155 off.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MilleD said:


> Um, don't quite know what to say.
> 
> I think the only thing I can fathom any sense out of, you saying that you HAVE to send your child to school. Which is absolutely not true.
> 
> ...


Despite the member's lecture, you'll also notice how they failed to apply the correct form of their/there with particular regard to (there machines)


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Zaros said:


> I'll post the ****** **** **** weasel's certificate tomorrow.
> 
> You know, it's not right for you to mislead people. :Stop You appear to have much in common with MrsZee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

So - what are they not going to pay for so that they can use £1 billion to stay in power?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Jonescat said:


> So - what are they not going to pay for so that they can use £1 billion to stay in power?


I dread to think ! They might've well as said they'd stick to the triple lock and not make pensioners pay for care, no fees for student etc etc in the first place then they wouldn't be in this mess.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

stockwellcat said:


>


 I meant to watch it but forgot , I was watching Lethal weapon . 
Shes great as Nicola and Angela too.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Jonescat said:


> So - what are they not going to pay for so that they can use £1 billion to stay in power?


It will be that £350 million a week they told us about on the bus.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

I didn't used to like Tracey Ullman, but her recent show was very funny.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sweety said:


> Maybe forced education would have been a good thing for you.


It might have helped spelling and grammar etc.


----------

